# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  الإعجاز العددي في القرآن الكريم

## د.شيماء عطاالله

القرآن الكريم كتاب الله تعالى، هذه حقيقة ينبغي أن ندركها جيداً، وأن يدركها كل من يشك برسالة الإسلام. ولذلك فإن الله تعالى قد وضع في كل آية من آيات كتابه براهين تثبت أن الكتاب كتابه وأنه لم يحرَّف، ولغة الأرقام خير شاهد على ذلك. وفي هذه المقالة نتدبر أول آية من كتاب الله تبارك وتعالى وهي البسملة (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) [الفاتحة: 1].

إنها آية عظيمة تستحق منا الوقوف أمامها طويلاً، وهي غزيرة بعجائبها، وتحتاج لأبحاث طويلة، ولكن وكعادتنا في هذه المقالات نختار جانباً من جوانب الإعجاز العددي، وفي البسملة لدينا أربع كلمات وكل كلمة تتألف من عدد من الحروف، وسوف نعيش مع عجيبة من عجائب البسملة تتعلق بلفظ كلماتها.

المعجزة تشمل الرسم واللفظ

في أبحاث الإعجاز العددي نعتمد غالباً على عدّ الحروف كما تُكتب في المصحف الشريف وفق الرسم العثماني، ولكن البعض يتساءل ويقول: لماذا لا تعدّون الكلمات كما تُلفظ؟ وأقول دائماً: إن المعجزة تشمل الرسم واللفظ، وقد أثبتنا وجود معجزة عددية في رسم كلمات البسملة من خلال كتاب (معجزة بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم)، وسوف نثبت الآن وجود معجزة تشمل لفظ الكلمات.

الطريقة التي سنتبعها لعدّ الحروف كما تُلفظ هي أننا نحصي الحروف وفق لفظها بغض النظر عن طريقة كتابة الكلمة، وفي البسملة لدينا:

رسماً:    بسم           الله             الرحمن         الرحيم

لفظاً:    بِ سْ مِ     لْ لَ اْ هِـ      رْ رَ حْ مَ اْ نِ     رْ رَ حِ يْ مِ

وسوف نرى كيف تأتي هذه الحروف لتتناسب مع العدد 11 وهو العدد الذي يدل على وحدانية الله تعالى. ولكن لماذا العدد أحد عشر؟

العدد 11 دليل على وحدانية منزل القرآن

هذا العدد يتألف من 1 و 1 وكأنه يشير إلى الله الواحد الأحد، وهو عدد أولي لا ينقسم إلا على نفسه وعلى الواحد، وإن وجود تناسق رقمي في كتاب الله يعتمد على العدد 11 هو دليل على أن الذي أحكم هذه الأعداد هو الواحد الأحد سبحانه وتعالى! لقد جعل الله عدد حروف (قل هو الله أحد) أحد عشر حرفاً ليدلنا على أن الذي نزل القرآن هو الواحد الأحد سبحانه. وهذه الآية التي تشهد على وحدانية الله هي 11 حرفاً سواء عددنا الحروف كما تُلفظ أو كما ترسم!



حروف البسملة كما تُلفظ والرقم 11

لنكتب حروف البسملة كما تلفظ حرفاً حرفاً وتحت كل كلمة عدد حروفها الملفوظة، مع العلم أننا نتبع منهجاً ثابتاً في عدّ الحروف الملفوظة: الحرف الملفوظ نعدّه حرفاً سواءً كُتب أم لم يُكتب:

بِ سْ مِ     لْ لَ اْ هِـ       رْ رَ حْ مَ اْ نِ     رْ رَ حِ يْ مِ

3             4                 6             5

نعتمد طريقة صف الأعداد بجانب بعضها (وهي طريقة ثابتة في أبحاث الإعجاز العددي)، فإذا فعلنا ذلك ووضعنا الأعداد 3 – 4 – 6 – 5 بجانب بعضها، فإن العدد الذي يمثل حروف الآية كما تُلفظ هو (5643) من مضاعفات الرقم (11):

5643 = 11 × 513

التناسق العددي يشمل الحركات الإعرابية

كما نرى فإن كل كلمة تحوي عدداً من الحركات (علامات التشكيل) ولدينا ثلاث حركات هي: الكسرة، الفتحة، السكون. والعجيب جداً أن هذه الحركات قد رتبها الله تعالى بنظام يقوم على الرقم (11) دائماً. أي أننا نتعامل مع اللفظ واللفظ يختلف عن الرسم، فحرف اللام مثلاً له شكل واحد من حيث الرسم، ولكنه يُلفظ بثلاثة أشكال: مفتوحاً:  لَ   ومضموماً:   لُ   ومكسوراً:  لِ

توزع علامة الكسرة والرقم 11

لندرس الآن توزع علامات التشكيل في كلمات الآية ونشكل جدولاً نكتب تحت كل كلمة ما تحويه من علامة الكسرة (وهذه هي العلامات التي تضمَّنتها الآية) وقد لونتُ الحروف ذات الكسرة بالأحمر تمييزاً لها::

بِ سْ مِ     لْ لَ اْ هِـ       رْ رَ حْ مَ اْ نِ     رْ رَ حِ يْ مِ

2               1                1                 2

عندما نتبع الطريقة السابقة في صف الأعداد ونقوم بصف هذه الأرقام كما نراها، فإن العدد الذي يمثل توزع علامة الكسرة في كلمات الآية هو (2112) وهذا العدد من من مضاعفات الرقم (11):

2112 = 11 × 192

توزع علامة الفتحة والرقم 11

 لنكتب حروف الآية كما تُلفظ وتحت كل كلمة ما تحويه من علامة الفتحة:

بِ سْ مِ     لْ لَ اْ هِـ       رْ رَ حْ مَ اْ نِ     رْ رَ حِ يْ مِ

0              1                2                1

العدد الذي يمثل توزع علامة الفتحة في كلمات الآية هو (1210) وهذا العدد أيضاً من مضاعفات الرقم (11) لنكتب هذه المعادلة رياضياً:

1210 = 11 × 110

 توزع علامة السكون والرقم 11

والآن نكتب ما تحويه كل كلمة من علامة السكون:

بِ سْ مِ     لْ لَ اْ هِـ       رْ رَ حْ مَ اْ نِ     رْ رَ حِ يْ مِ

1              2               3                 2

والعدد الذي يمثل توزع علامة السكون (الأحرف الساكنة لفظاً) هو (2321) من مضاعفات الرقم (11) أيضاً:

2321 = 11 × 211

والآن سوف نرى حقيقةً تعدّ من عجائب البسملة وهي أن النقط الموجودة على حروف هذه الآية جاءت بنظام مُحكَم أيضاً. ولكي نزداد يقيناً بمصداقية هذه الحقائق نبحث عن تناسقات أخرى مع الرقم 11 لننفي احتمال المصادفة نهائياً، لأن المصادفة لا يمكن أن تتكرر مرات عديدة.

النقطة لها معجزة في كتاب الله

إن المعجزة لما تنته بعد, فالنقطة في كتاب الله لها معجزة! وفي هذه الآية العظيمة عندما نعدّ النقط في كل كلمة سوف نجد عددا من مضاعفات الرقم (11). لنكتب الآية كما تلفظ وتحت كل كلمة عدد النقط فيها، مع ملاحظة أننا نلون الحروف المنقطة باللون الأحمر تمييزاً لها:

بِ سْ مِ     لْ لَ اْ هِـ       رْ رَ حْ مَ اْ نِ     رْ رَ حِ يْ مِ

1               0                  1                 2

إن العدد الذي يمثل توزع النقط في كلمات البسملة هو (2101) وهذا العدد من مضاعفات الرقم (11) أيضاً:

2101 = 11 × 191

كلنا يعلم بأن تنقيط حروف القرآن قد تم بعد نزول القرآن بسنوات وهو أمر اجتهادي إلا أن هذه النتيجة الرقمية تدعونا للقول بأن كل شيء في كتاب الله منظم,  وأن الله يعلم علماً مسبقاً بأنه سيأتي زمن تنقط فيه حروف القرآن فقدر أن تأتي هذه النقط بنظام يتناسب مع النظام الرقمي القرآني ليؤكد لنا أنه على كل شيء قدير وأنه لا يسمح بإضافة شيء لكتابه إلا بما يشاء ويرضى. وهذا مزيد من الإعجاز يشهد على أن الله تعالى قد حفظ كل شيء في كتابه حتى النقطة على الحرف حفظها من التحريف. أليست هذه الحقائق دليلاً على وحدانية الله تبارك وتعالى؟

وهنا نتساءل:

هل جاءت حروف الكلمات كما تلفظ لتشكل عدداً من مضاعفات الرقم (11) بالمصادفة؟ ثم تأتي هذه المصادفة لتشكل عدداً يمثل الحروف التي تحتها كسرة وهذا العدد من مضاعفات الرقم (11)؟ ثم تأتي المصادفة لتشكل عدداً يمثل الحروف التي فوقها فتحة وهذا العدد من مضاعفات الرقم (11)؟ ثم تأتي هذه المصادفة لتجعل الحروف الساكنة تتوزع لتشكل عدداً من مضاعفات الرقم 11 ... كل هذا جاء بالمصادفة؟ وهل هذه المصادفة هي التي جعلت تكرار كلمات البسملة في القرآن يشكل عدداً من مضاعفات الرقم (11) أيضاً؟

وإذا كان هذا النوع من المصادفات موجوداً فلماذا لا نجده إلا في القرآن؟ إن هذه الحقائق الرقمية القوية لتدل دلالة قطعية على أن الله عَزَّ و جل هو الذي رتب هذه الحروف وأحكمها بما يتناسب مع الرقم (11).

بقلم عبد الدائم الكحيل

www.kaheel7.com/ar

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

المهندس عبدالدائم الكحيل

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا البحث القيم

----------

